# Statewide Re-employment list



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Does anyone know exactly how many names there are on the list as of today? I tried calling Civil Service but their new voice mail system is awful and no matter what I tried I ended up getting disconnected.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I heard, 154 from a friend that was layed off last month.


----------

